# Weekly Competition 2021-37



## Mike Hughey (Sep 14, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R U' R' U R U2 R2 U' F' R'
*2. *U' F R2 U' F' R' U R F' R2 U2
*3. *U R' U' F' U' R2 U' F U2 F' U2
*4. *R' U2 F R' U' F' U2 R U2 R F'
*5. *F' R U R U2 R' U R' F U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' U' F' R' F2 D2 L D2 R F2 U B2 D' B' L D B2 L2
*2. *D' F R2 F U' B2 D' R U2 R F2 L D2 L F' D' R F
*3. *B F2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 B2 R' U' F' L2 B' D2 R' D2 R2 D' B2
*4. *L2 F2 L2 U L2 D' L' F2 D2 L U' B U' R2 B' D2 B U'
*5. *F B' D' F2 R2 L' U F L2 D' L2 B2 U2 D B2 L2 B' D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B U B2 L F2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 B2 U' R F2 D' R F B' R' Rw2 Fw2 R' F Uw2 L R2 Fw2 F Uw2 F' R' Fw2 Uw F D' R' U2 L' Uw R' Fw Rw' L' Fw' Rw
*2. *B U' D' B2 U L2 D' L U F' U2 B2 L U2 R B2 L F2 L2 D2 Uw2 L Fw2 D Fw2 Rw2 D' B2 U' B2 L Uw2 R Fw' U' Fw B Rw' Fw2 L' Uw Rw U Fw D2
*3. *B2 D2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U' D' B D' B2 D2 L' U' D' B2 R' F Fw2 Uw2 L' D U R' Uw2 Rw2 D L F2 D2 B Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 R Fw' Uw' B Rw2 L F' Uw'
*4. *L2 D' B R F U B' R2 D F2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 L' U' Uw2 B' U2 Rw2 U' F' Rw2 R2 F2 U' R2 D Rw' B Rw2 F R' Uw Rw B2 Uw' Rw2 F Uw'
*5. *L' D L' D2 F2 L' F2 R' B2 L' D2 F L' R B' L' R F Fw2 D' L' Fw2 L' R D2 Rw2 U R' D F2 Fw' B R F2 D2 Fw' U' Rw' Uw Rw2 R' F2 U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 B2 D2 Dw2 B L Lw2 Dw2 Rw' R' Lw Dw' F Uw' Dw2 D2 U' L' Fw' R Bw' Lw2 Rw2 Fw L R' Uw' Dw Lw' R' F2 U D Fw2 Uw B2 U' L' Bw R Rw2 Lw' Fw Bw' F2 B Dw' Lw2 B' F2 Bw2 D' Fw Rw Fw' L2 Uw L' R Dw
*2. *L2 Rw' Dw2 Rw B' Lw2 F Lw B2 U B F' Uw' U' F' U B Dw2 B' F R2 Dw U' R2 Lw Uw B' Dw' R U' R Bw Fw F R2 Lw2 Bw Uw2 Rw' D Lw R2 Fw2 Bw2 L U2 Fw' Dw Fw2 Rw Lw' Uw Dw2 B' R' Bw' Fw B' R2 D'
*3. *R' Rw L Lw' Uw Lw Bw Rw2 Dw2 R2 B Dw' F Uw2 L' D2 R' B2 Uw' L2 B' Fw' L Dw' Rw' Dw' F' Lw Rw Uw2 D' U2 Bw Lw' Uw Fw U2 R U B2 R U Dw B L2 R2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw D' B2 Lw2 Fw' Uw R' Uw' Rw2 R' L
*4. *Bw Dw2 Fw' U' B' Rw' Lw B L R' Uw Bw2 R' B2 U D' R2 Fw U Lw' R D' B D B2 Fw2 U Dw' F D2 Dw2 L Rw' F' Bw' Rw' Bw' F' D2 L2 R Lw2 Bw' Uw' R Fw' B' F U B' Rw Uw' R Fw' Bw2 B Rw' U Fw D2
*5. *Fw2 L' Rw' F Uw' Bw' Rw2 F Uw B' R Lw Rw F' Fw Dw' Rw2 L' Dw2 B' D' B' Fw Uw Bw B Uw U' Fw U' Fw2 B F Rw2 Fw2 U Dw' Fw Bw' D' Fw' B' Lw' Rw Bw2 R' Bw F Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' B Uw2 Dw L2 D2 Dw2 R2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Dw 3Fw B' Uw' 3Fw Uw' U Fw2 F' Uw 3Rw L2 Dw 3Fw2 3Rw Uw2 Rw Bw F2 U' D2 3Fw Dw D' U2 Fw' B2 Dw2 F2 Lw2 Fw' U2 D Bw2 R D2 R' B' D U' Rw' 3Fw2 D 3Rw2 Fw Bw2 U Lw 3Uw' Dw2 F 3Fw' D' 3Uw' U 3Fw Uw' B2 Dw2 Lw' 3Fw2 Rw' 3Uw Uw2 U L' Bw2 Rw 3Rw2 L F 3Uw2 3Rw2 Bw2 D2 B' Dw2 3Uw' B2 Lw
*2. *3Uw2 Bw2 3Uw R2 3Fw Fw Rw' B2 Uw U2 D L' B' 3Fw' F2 L R2 Dw' 3Rw2 L2 R' U F2 Dw2 Lw Fw 3Rw' Lw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw F' L' Uw2 B2 R 3Uw2 3Rw' R' Bw' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 L2 Dw2 3Fw2 Fw Dw 3Fw2 Lw' Bw2 R' L Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' B' U Lw2 U 3Rw Uw Fw R2 Uw2 B 3Rw Lw' D2 Dw' Bw2 3Rw R Dw Bw2 Rw'
*3. *D Bw U Fw2 B' Lw L Fw' U2 Lw2 Bw 3Fw' Rw' Dw' L' Lw' Rw' Bw Rw2 3Rw' B Lw' 3Fw2 R Rw D2 Bw Lw' Fw' R L Lw U L' 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw L2 R' Rw D2 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw2 L 3Rw2 B' 3Rw' Fw' 3Rw2 R' Uw2 B' 3Rw2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Fw2 3Uw R' Lw U2 B Dw2 B2 Uw2 D' R2 3Fw' R2 Rw U Rw' R2 U2 F Dw Rw2 Fw' Rw
*4. *Dw Lw Dw2 D F' Bw D2 Uw Bw' Lw' 3Uw B2 Fw' 3Uw Bw D B Rw Fw Lw' Bw U' Fw' U2 R Dw Fw' 3Uw2 F Rw2 Bw2 B' F Uw2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw2 Dw2 D' B' 3Uw Bw' 3Uw B Rw 3Uw Rw' 3Uw' R Uw' 3Rw2 Uw2 L' 3Rw B2 U2 R 3Fw' F' D' Dw' R' Lw 3Uw Rw' Fw2 U Fw2 3Rw2 Dw D' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Rw F2 Uw Rw Uw'
*5. *Lw' 3Fw' D 3Fw' F Dw 3Fw' L' R' F Fw2 D' 3Uw U 3Fw' R2 D2 B D2 Rw 3Fw 3Rw D2 U' Dw2 L 3Rw' R Lw2 B' L Rw' 3Uw2 Rw 3Uw' Rw2 Lw2 F2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' L' Bw2 3Uw' Lw Fw2 L Fw D U' Lw2 D' L2 3Fw 3Uw' L Fw' Rw2 R2 D' F' D2 3Fw' U B' R 3Fw' Rw' L Dw2 Bw 3Rw' L2 Dw R 3Rw2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 3Lw 3Fw Fw' Bw 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 Dw' B2 Lw B2 3Lw2 D F2 Uw2 3Uw Dw Rw' Uw Fw D' Lw2 Dw2 Uw Bw Rw' B U Uw2 3Lw2 R Uw2 3Fw2 R' L2 Lw2 B' Dw D' L U2 3Uw 3Rw Rw 3Fw' R' L2 3Dw' 3Fw' L' Fw' Dw' 3Rw2 L 3Fw' B' 3Rw B' 3Rw 3Bw' L 3Bw' U 3Rw' Dw U F' Rw2 Uw2 L2 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Rw U2 B' Lw B L2 3Bw Lw2 3Rw Bw 3Bw2 R2 B2 F' 3Fw2 3Dw U R' D' 3Lw Fw2 Lw' 3Bw 3Rw Fw' 3Uw2 Dw'
*2. *Rw2 U2 B 3Lw' B2 Bw' 3Uw2 Lw U2 F' L' U' 3Fw' 3Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 3Fw2 Rw2 U' D 3Rw Dw2 Bw D 3Fw Lw Uw2 U2 Lw2 3Fw2 B' Dw' L2 F' 3Lw R' Lw2 L Bw' Uw L' Uw F' Dw' 3Dw2 Rw' 3Bw Fw2 3Uw' Dw Rw' B 3Dw2 Dw2 3Fw2 R2 L' B' U2 Bw2 3Lw2 Bw' F Fw2 U2 Rw Fw2 Bw2 D 3Dw2 Dw Fw 3Uw Dw' Lw' D' R2 Uw2 R' Rw Dw2 Rw2 3Fw F Uw' 3Uw2 Lw2 3Rw B2 3Bw' Dw' D' 3Rw2 D Fw2 B2 3Fw Dw' Fw' B'
*3. *3Dw2 3Uw' Dw' F' L' Fw 3Dw D2 Lw2 F' D 3Lw 3Uw L' U2 F' Uw2 Bw' Uw R2 3Lw Uw2 Lw' 3Dw L U 3Dw' 3Fw U 3Dw Fw' B Lw U' 3Fw U' 3Fw' 3Lw' 3Rw Rw 3Dw' Bw2 Dw 3Lw' F2 B Rw 3Bw' Bw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Dw2 U2 3Rw' R B2 Bw R2 U D' Uw2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Rw Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 L' B2 Bw2 Fw2 3Bw' D' Uw' 3Dw2 Bw2 D 3Lw' 3Bw' Bw2 Uw2 3Fw2 3Bw' F 3Uw' Fw Rw 3Bw' B Bw2 Rw D' 3Uw' 3Dw2 U' Lw2 3Rw' Bw Lw2 3Fw
*4. *3Dw' 3Lw' L2 Fw2 Bw2 3Fw2 Uw B 3Bw Bw 3Dw' Uw L' Rw2 Fw2 L 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw' B' U 3Fw B 3Bw2 Lw U2 B2 U' D 3Lw 3Dw L' U' Rw' 3Bw2 Rw D2 B' D2 Lw2 U' R' Rw' L B2 Bw 3Lw 3Rw D2 Lw Rw' Dw 3Uw2 Bw' B Rw' R' U' R' 3Dw2 F Dw2 3Rw' 3Fw' Dw' Lw' Uw' 3Dw2 B2 Bw 3Lw2 3Fw2 F Fw' B' D 3Rw' 3Lw Uw2 U2 3Dw F 3Lw2 L2 Uw' L B2 Bw Rw2 3Lw2 Uw Bw' 3Dw2 Fw' 3Bw2 R' 3Bw2 Bw2 3Rw D2
*5. *3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw' R' Rw 3Dw' 3Rw2 F 3Bw Fw2 U2 F' Uw2 Rw' Bw' B D' Rw R B2 Lw' 3Bw2 Bw' 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Bw2 Lw' L 3Dw' 3Lw2 D' Lw2 3Bw Bw' Dw Lw' 3Bw Rw' 3Rw2 F' B' R2 Uw2 3Bw B 3Lw Rw2 B2 L2 Fw Uw2 3Dw' Fw 3Bw' Bw F L' Bw Rw' Dw2 F' B2 3Fw2 3Uw' B Bw D' 3Uw2 Rw2 3Lw' B Fw' 3Fw 3Rw Lw2 D2 3Uw2 F' Dw Uw' Bw2 3Bw' Dw2 3Bw2 F' Rw2 D B F R Fw Lw2 3Bw 3Rw 3Lw' 3Bw 3Rw 3Bw' 3Fw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F' U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 F
*2. *U2 R' F' U R U2 R F' R2 F' U'
*3. *R F' R' U2 R' F U2 R2 F' U' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D L2 U B2 L2 R U2 F' D U' Fw' Uw2
*2. *B2 D U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' U L' R' D F R' D' F L2 D' L2 Fw' Uw
*3. *R' B' U L' B2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 U R B2 U B U' B2 L Fw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U' D R' B D L' F L U' L2 D2 R2 F R2 B F R2 Fw2 D Rw2 Uw2 U' L' U' L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Fw R' Fw' B2 D' Rw' Uw D L2 F2 Uw' Fw B' x2 y2
*2. *F2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 L D2 U F' R' U L B2 F2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 B' Uw2 R2 D2 F D' F' R2 Fw2 L2 Rw U' R D' Rw2 Uw' F Rw D R' Fw' R y'
*3. *R D2 R' D B R2 L' B2 F U' F U2 B2 F R2 L2 D2 F Rw2 D F2 Uw2 F U' Fw2 L2 U' B' D2 F' Rw F D2 L2 Uw2 D' Rw Fw' R Fw2 Rw R2 Uw' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L R' U' Bw' Dw' Fw' F L' F' B Dw' L2 F' Bw Fw2 Rw2 D Lw U Dw' L F2 Fw' Lw Rw2 Fw' D Bw' Dw' Fw' U' L' D' F' D2 Bw L2 Fw2 Lw' F Dw' D2 Lw' D' R' L2 Dw L Fw' Lw Fw2 U Uw' Bw2 Uw' D2 F' R' F2 3Fw' 3Uw2
*2. *Lw2 Fw2 B2 D' L' D2 Rw U L2 F' U' F Dw' L' Rw' F Rw' F' B2 Lw2 U' F' Uw' R' Bw2 L' Dw2 Fw U2 R2 Dw2 Bw' U2 L2 F2 Rw2 Lw' D Uw' B' U2 L R2 U Dw2 Uw Lw Fw' B2 R B2 Lw2 Bw2 U' Dw F2 B' Dw' L' U2 3Rw2 3Uw'
*3. *Uw2 L Lw' D F2 Lw' F U Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Uw D R' Fw2 Dw2 Bw U' L' Uw' L2 Lw Fw Dw2 R2 F2 R' Uw Rw2 D' B2 Bw' F2 D Lw F2 Rw R' Uw Bw B2 Rw Bw' F' B2 L Rw Bw B Fw R2 Dw B Bw F2 D' B Bw Uw2 Dw 3Rw' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Lw2 L2 3Fw' R' L2 B' R' F2 Lw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw' Uw2 R2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw R' L2 3Uw U2 F' Lw' L' Uw L2 3Fw Lw2 Bw L2 Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Uw' 3Rw 3Fw R2 3Fw F' 3Uw L' 3Rw Fw2 F' R2 F2 Dw2 U2 D' B' Dw 3Rw' U' R L2 3Uw2 L 3Fw B' Lw Uw2 Fw2 R' Bw2 Uw R' Rw2 L2 B' Rw' U F2 U' 3Fw2 L2 R' 3Rw' F' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Rw' 3Dw2 Lw' D2 3Uw2 3Fw' L' 3Rw' R F' L 3Dw' 3Lw B 3Lw 3Bw2 U2 3Rw2 Uw' Dw U2 Rw2 U B 3Dw2 3Lw' Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw Uw Fw 3Dw2 D F' D 3Dw2 L Fw L' Uw' Bw2 Uw 3Dw D2 Fw' Bw' L2 D' Fw 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw' U B2 D' Lw' 3Lw R' Uw2 D F Rw2 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Rw B' R D' B 3Bw D 3Bw 3Dw 3Fw' U' F Uw2 U' 3Rw' Rw Dw' Bw2 L' 3Bw R2 3Rw F D 3Bw' Fw' Rw' Bw' Uw' F' z y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 F D2 R F2 D L' F U2 B Rw' Uw
*2. *F' B' D F R' F B L' F2 L2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 D' R' D2 F2 Rw Uw
*3. *L D2 B L F' U2 B' D2 F D2 B2 U2 L' D' F2 L' F U' F2 Rw' Uw
*4. *L2 U2 R F2 D B2 F2 D F2 D2 B' D2 F D R U' L F' D2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *D2 R' F2 D2 L B' U F U' F L2 B2 D' U' R F2 Rw2
*6. *B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R' F D L R' F R U B2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*7. *U' R D F' R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B L2 B' R' B' U2 R' B2 U' F Rw' Uw
*8. *U2 F L2 U2 F' U2 B F L2 U R2 U B2 L U R' F2 D F U2 Rw2
*9. *B U D2 R2 U' F2 R' F' U2 F' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' Rw' Uw2
*10. *U L' D B R' F D2 R2 U' F2 L D F2 L2 U D' R2 U2 Rw'
*11. *R F2 L U2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U B D' R' F' D U B2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*12. *R' F2 D F' R2 B R2 U' R2 D2 L U F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 Rw2 Uw
*13. *U L2 D U2 F2 U2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L' D2 R D' B R' B F2 Rw' Uw'
*14. *R' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R B' F2 U' R' F' L D' B R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*15. *F' D2 L' D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B' F U' R' B' U' L Fw' Uw'
*16. *R' D L2 B' U' F D2 B U' R L U' L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2
*17. *R D' F2 R2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 L F2 R2 B' D2 U' R B L Uw2
*18. *U2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D F' R D' F2 L D L2 D B Uw2
*19. *U' L' D2 F U F2 D' F2 R D2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D L' B' Rw Uw2
*20. *L' D2 F' U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U' R D L' R2 B2 D2 B R' Fw Uw2
*21. *F U R U L2 U D R U L' U2 B2 D2 L' U2 R2 D2 B R Fw
*22. *B' F L2 R2 B' L2 B F2 D' L2 D B2 L U2 R' D U' F Rw'
*23. *D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L D F' R D' B' R' F' D B' Uw'
*24. *R' B' L' F2 R B2 R2 F U' B' D2 L' D2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L Fw' Uw
*25. *D2 L D2 B2 L U2 B2 F L F' R' B' F' D' F L' D2 R Fw Uw'
*26. *L D' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 R' F' U' R D R2 B' R2 D2 Rw'
*27. *B2 R D2 F' U2 F R2 B F R' F2 U' L' U L' U' L2 D' Rw Uw2
*28. *R B D' R U' L' F R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 D L' U' L2
*29. *L2 F' L2 R2 U R2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' B R B2 U' R' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*30. *F' R2 U2 R U2 L' R' D2 R2 D L' D2 U2 B L2 B' D' F' D Fw
*31. *R' F' B U' B R' D F L2 U B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R U' B
*32. *F L D2 B' F2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D F D' R2 D2 L F2 U Fw'
*33. *F U2 F R2 U2 F' D2 B D' R' F' U2 R2 B2 L R2 D U' L2 Fw'
*34. *L2 F2 R B L2 D' L2 D U L2 D2 F' L' F' D' B' D B Rw2 Uw
*35. *U' F' R B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 U F' R B F2 R' D U B2 Rw2 Uw
*36. *U R2 U F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 R' F L D' L' U' R' U B Rw' Uw2
*37. *U2 L2 B' L F' D R2 U' B' R2 B' F2 R2 U2 D' F2 D2 B2 Rw2
*38. *F' U' F2 R D2 R' B2 D2 U2 L R2 D' L D2 F R' D' R2 D B Rw' Uw
*39. *L' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 U B2 L' B R F R B U' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *B2 F L2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D U2 F' R' B' F' D R F R2 Uw2
*41. *L2 U L' D' F' B U2 R' D' B' L2 B D2 B' U2 D' F Rw' Uw2
*42. *L2 B' L2 R2 D F2 D U' B2 L2 R D' U' F' U' B' R' D U' R Fw' Uw'
*43. *U2 F' R2 L' B2 U' F R' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' U2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*44. *L2 D2 B' L' D B2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 B U' L Fw' Uw2
*45. *F2 B L2 U L2 U B' U L R2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 F' L2 B Rw Uw'
*46. *R' B U' D' L D2 F D' F2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 R B2 L2 D2 Rw'
*47. *U F' D R2 U F2 U B2 F' R2 F' R' F D' F U B R' Fw
*48. *U' F2 D2 B R2 D2 B' L' U' F U' F L2 U' F R2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*49. *L2 D2 R2 F D2 F' L2 B' U' L B' R F' U B' R U' L2 F2 Uw2
*50. *R' B D' U2 L2 B2 U2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 U' L' U' L D L2 F Rw
*51. *L F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U L' U L' B2 R B' U2 B2 D' L2 Fw' Uw2
*52. *B D B2 D2 L D2 R U2 R2 B' F' R2 D2 R' B F2 L2 U2 Fw'
*53. *D L' B' R2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 F' L B2 L2 Uw
*54. *L2 F R U2 D F' D F2 D B2 R U B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' Rw' Uw2
*55. *U2 B2 L' R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' R F' L' R B' F2 U L Uw2
*56. *U R' F' U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L' R U2 F' D L' F2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw
*57. *D' F2 R B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F U' B' D R' F L' B U Fw Uw'
*58. *D2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U R' B2 D2 B' R2 F' D' B L' Fw' Uw'
*59. *B2 R D B L' B2 D2 B U' F U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 L F Rw2 Uw2
*60. *D F D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' L' U2 R' F D B R U' L' D Rw Uw2
*61. *U R' B U2 L B' L' B' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 B' Rw Uw
*62. *F' R' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 U L2 R2 B R2 D Rw' Uw'
*63. *D L D2 F' B R B' R L2 F2 U F2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 B' R2 Fw' Uw'
*64. *U B' D' F' U F2 U' B2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 U B U2 R' Fw Uw2
*65. *F D F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' U F' D R F D R2 B' L F2 L' Fw Uw
*66. *U2 R' B2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 D2 F D B F U2 R U' R' U F' Rw Uw2
*67. *B2 L2 F2 D' F' D' R L D2 F U2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F D' Rw' Uw'
*68. *B' U L D B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' L' U' B D R2 F' D' B2 Rw'
*69. *F' L U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R B2 R' D2 U R B2 R' F2 D2 U2 F Rw Uw2
*70. *U2 R' U F R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F L' F' D2 F' U B' U L' Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L B' U R' U2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 R D B' F R F' L' B'
*2. *L D R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' L' B2 L2 F R2 B D2
*3. *F B U2 B2 U' R U2 B2 L' U2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B' L2 D2 R
*4. *D' F' U L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 F' D U2 B2 D L' F2 L R'
*5. *F' U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 U2 R' U L2 D2 R' U' B R D2 U

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' F2 L' F L' F2 R' F2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 D F2 B2 L' F D2
*2. *U D2 F2 L' U2 B U' D B2 D2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 D R2
*3. *B R2 F R' D2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 R D' L D2 F2 R D2 R U
*4. *F' R L F L' F2 U B' U R' D2 B D2 F' L2 F U2
*5. *R' D2 B R2 B L2 B' R2 U L U2 R B L2 D' U' B' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B' D' B2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D L R' F L R2 B2 D U B'
*2. *R D L' B R2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 B' F' L' D' F' U' B
*3. *F L2 F B2 L' F' R' U2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D L' B2
*4. *R2 F' B2 U B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L' B' L R' D2 B2 L'
*5. *R D B' F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' L' B U L D2 U2 B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R B' L2 B L2 D2 F L2 F' D' R2 B D R' D2 B2 R2 D2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R L2 U' R2 D2 B' U L U2 R2 F R2 D2 B R2 U2 D2 B' U2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 U L2 U2 B D F D2 L F' D F U2 B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U R' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R U2
*3. *R' L' U' F R' F R' D' L' D F2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 R
*4. *F2 L U2 F2 L U2 D2 B2 R' U R' U F U B' U2 F2 D B' F2 Uw2 L B' Uw2 Rw2 R B' F L R' Uw2 B' Uw' R' F2 U B' F2 Rw Uw D' Rw Fw' Uw2 F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' F2 U2 R U' R U' R U' R'
*3. *L' B L' D' R B L2 B2 U F' D B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U R
*4. *R' U' L' F L2 D L' D' L' B' L2 B2 D R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 Fw2 D' B2 D Fw2 Rw2 U' R Fw2 L' D' Fw2 U Fw' L2 U2 Fw' R' Uw D B D2 Rw' Uw Rw' R2
*5. *Uw2 Lw2 D Lw' R L2 D2 Bw B D' R' Bw L2 F' Uw Dw L' Dw2 L B' Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw2 L Bw2 B2 Uw2 Lw' Fw Lw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Lw R F' Rw2 Lw' B' L Bw' Fw2 B' F2 D2 Uw Lw' F' Dw2 Lw L2 F Uw Bw2 Uw2 R' Dw R2 Fw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F R U2 R' F' R U2 R' U'
*3. *D2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 R B2 U' F' R' U' R D' L2 B' F2 D R'
*4. *F2 R' F D2 U' R U' B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B D2 U2 B2 L Fw2 R' D2 U Rw2 R U' R' Uw2 L D' L' Fw R2 Uw2 F2 R' Fw2 D Rw' Fw U2 Fw' F' D2
*5. *Rw2 Bw2 L' Bw2 F2 Dw' B2 Uw Dw Bw' L' Lw B Bw L Dw' Fw2 D' F2 R U B2 Dw' F' Bw Uw' F2 L2 B' Fw2 R2 Rw Fw2 U2 Dw Bw' F B2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' F2 Rw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' F' L' D' F Bw' B2 U2 Uw2 F2 U2 Lw L Rw2 Fw
*6. *Fw' 3Fw2 Dw' U' 3Rw F' R' Rw 3Uw' B' 3Rw2 B2 Bw' Lw D2 B Dw' D 3Rw' Uw' Dw 3Fw' B' Fw 3Rw2 Lw' Rw' L Dw Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 B2 Dw' L' Lw2 Uw B Bw2 3Uw2 L' Uw2 Bw2 B' 3Uw' Dw Fw2 Uw2 F2 B2 3Rw Rw 3Fw Dw' R L Dw' L2 Uw2 R Fw2 U2 R' Dw2 B Fw2 3Rw' U' 3Uw' Uw F L D' F L' Uw2 3Fw Fw2 Lw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 F2 U' F U2 F U' F R2
*3. *B2 L' U2 R F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U F' D' U2 R2 B2 L B R D'
*4. *F' L' B2 U2 L' U R B D' F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' Fw2 D Fw2 L B2 U' L Fw2 D L2 B2 Uw2 U2 Fw' L' Uw2 R D' R2 B2 Rw' Uw' Fw' R' Fw' F
*5. *L2 R2 F' Lw Bw2 B D2 B2 Uw' Rw' B' Dw B U L2 Bw Dw Fw Rw Uw F' D' F2 Bw' Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 B2 D Lw Dw' F2 B' Uw2 B' Bw' Lw' Uw2 D2 B2 L' R2 Uw' U' R L2 U2 L' Fw Rw' D' Uw' F' D2 Uw2 B2 F' U'
*6. *D B 3Rw' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 F 3Uw 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw R Dw' U' 3Fw2 L' B' 3Rw Uw' B' Rw D' Dw2 Lw' F Lw2 3Fw Uw D2 L' Rw2 U' Rw2 D' R2 L' Bw' R Bw' 3Uw2 D Lw Bw Lw' 3Fw' Lw Bw' 3Uw2 F2 Bw2 Fw2 U' L Fw Uw2 Rw2 L2 U 3Fw Uw2 Rw' F Fw Lw R Fw' Rw Bw2 Rw' U L' F2 D2 Lw R2 B' D' Uw' Fw2 U'
*7. *3Dw' 3Lw2 3Dw 3Uw Lw' 3Lw Uw' Dw2 Bw B' Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' Bw' B2 D2 3Lw' Fw2 3Lw D Lw' F L2 R2 Uw Lw 3Bw2 Lw F Rw L' 3Dw' B2 Dw' Bw 3Uw' 3Lw2 Dw Uw2 3Fw2 3Uw Fw Bw' F' R U 3Rw2 F R2 Uw2 R Bw2 U Rw2 Lw' Dw L' B R 3Dw' 3Fw2 Uw 3Uw B2 3Fw' Fw D' F' Rw2 3Dw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Rw U' L R2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 B' U2 3Fw2 L 3Fw' Uw' D' B2 3Bw 3Fw2 L 3Dw F 3Dw' Bw2 3Fw' L' U 3Rw2 Dw' 3Bw

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR4+ DL4- UL2+ U3- R5- D4- L5- ALL4- y2 U6+ R2+ D3+ L3- ALL2- UR UL
*2. *UR6+ DR0+ DL2- UL5+ U1- R2- D1- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R0+ D2- L6+ ALL1+ UL
*3. *UR5- DR1- DL0+ UL4+ U3+ R1+ D5+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R4+ D5+ L6+ ALL1+ UR DR UL
*4. *UR1+ DR2- DL2- UL5- U3+ R3+ D6+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U2- R1- D4+ L5+ ALL2- DR UL
*5. *UR5+ DR0+ DL6+ UL5+ U3+ R5- D2- L2- ALL0+ y2 U2- R1+ D6+ L5+ ALL1- DR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L B' L R B' R B' U' R L u' l r b'
*2. *R' L B' U' R' U' R B' R U R u' l b'
*3. *B' L U R' B R' L R U' R' L l b
*4. *U' B L R' U R' U' L' B L' U u l r'
*5. *B' R L U L U B L' B' R L' u' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (4,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (-2,0)
*2. *(4,0) / (6,-3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (6,-3) / (-1,0) /
*3. *(-5,0) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,-3) / (1,-3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-5) / (6,-2) / (-1,-2) / (6,0)
*4. *(3,-4) / (6,3) / (4,-2) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (4,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,0) / (1,0) / (2,0) /
*5. *(0,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,-2) / (0,-3) / (-4,-1) / (-5,-2) / (-1,0) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-4,-3) / (-4,-3) / (3,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U R' U' R' B R U' L' U' B'
*2. *R U B R' U' B L' R' L R U
*3. *R U B L' R L B' L R' B R'
*4. *U L U' R' U' B R' U' R' U B'
*5. *L U L R L' B R U' B' L U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R flip R2' F U' R2 U' R flip U2 BL2 U' BL2' L2 U2 BR2 R2' U' F' U' R2 U2' F2 U2 R2' F' R2' U
*2. *flip U L U2 BR' U BL2 L2 U2' flip R2' F' R2' BR2' U2' L2 BL' BR U2' R2' F R2' F2 U2' R2' F' R' F U2'
*3. *BR2 flip R2 L' BR U' R' F2 U flip F' L2 BR2' U L' BL2 L' U' F' R2 F' U2 R F' R2 F' R2' U R
*4. *R2' flip U2 BL2 BR' R2' F' BL2 U L' flip F BR2 BL L' U2' F2 BR2 BL2 L2' U2' R U2 R2' F' U2 R F U F R2' F
*5. *R BR2 flip R2 F BL' U2' F2' BR R2' BR2 flip F' L2' BL BR2 U BL' BR2' U F U2' F2 R F2 U2' R2 F' U R2' F2 R'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U2 F' R2 F U F' R U2 R' F
*3. *R' U F2 D' L F D F U' R2 B' D2 L U2 R2 L U2 R2
*4. *U2 R' U2 F2 U2 L R D2 L F2 R B' L' B' U' F2 L' R2 U' L Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 L' B2 F L2 B' U2 R' Uw2 Fw2 R D' R' Uw F2 Fw Rw R2 Uw2 D' Rw2 D2 Rw
*5. *Lw' Fw Bw Uw2 Dw' Lw2 D Rw2 Lw' F U2 Bw2 Lw Fw2 F' D' Dw' U Fw' D Uw' B Dw' Uw2 D L2 Uw R' F' D B2 Uw U Dw2 F' R F' Lw F Rw Lw' U Lw R' Dw Rw2 Bw R Uw U' Bw U2 R2 Bw Rw R2 D Bw2 U' D
*OH. *U F2 D2 B2 F2 R F2 L F2 B' D2 R' B U R2 B' U' F' R2
*Clock. *UR1+ DR1- DL0+ UL2+ U6+ R3+ D0+ L3- ALL3- y2 U4- R2- D4+ L5+ ALL1+ UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' B' R' B U B' R' B U B U u l' b'
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,-4)
*Skewb. *L R B R L' B' L' R' L U' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L R l' r' R B' r f' l' b' F L B R F' R B'
*2. *R B' r b' B R r B L' R' B L' B' R F
*3. *B' r' R B' f l L b l' r R' B L' R B' L F' R'
*4. *B f' r' b' f r L' B L' B' R' B F' R' B' L'
*5. *R B R B l L' l b L' F' L' R F' L B' F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U L' B Lw Rw U B' Lw B' Uw' L' R' Uw Rw Bw Lw' Rw Bw' u r b
*2. *U R Bw' U Lw L Rw U L' Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw l
*3. *Bw' U' R Bw' Rw U' R Uw Lw' R Rw Uw Rw' Uw Rw Uw u l r
*4. *R' Lw' Bw' B Rw Uw L B Lw R Bw Uw' Bw Rw Lw Bw' Rw u l r
*5. *Rw U Lw Rw U Lw' R' Uw' L B' Lw' Rw' Uw Bw' Lw' Bw' Lw Rw u'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R2 D L D R U L2 D R U L2 D R2 U2 L U L D R D L U R D R U2 L D R2 U L3 D R3 D2 L2 U L U R3 U L D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R U2 L2 D2 R2 U R D L D R U L2 D R U3 R D L U L2 D3 R U R U2 L2 D2 R3 U L U L2 D2 R D R2
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D R U2 L2 U R2 D L3 D R D R U R D L U L U2 R2 D L D L U2 L D2 R D L U R D R U R U L U L2 D R2 D
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R D L U2 R U L2 D3 R U3 L2 D R3 U L2 D R D L2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R D L U L U2 R2 D L3 U R D L D2 R2 U2 L U R2 D L D R U L3 U R D L D2 R U2 L D2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U R B2 D' R F2 L' B D' U L' R' U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F' R2 F U L U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 B' D F L D2 R' D' R2 B L' R2 U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' U2 R B' D2 B2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 U R D F2 D' B2 U' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 L F L2 D2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D' B2 D' U L' U2 F' D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *B2 R' D2 F U2 R' B2 R D' L B R2 B L2 B' U2 R2 L'
*2. *D2 F' U2 L2 B2 F D2 B R D B D2 U' F R' U L2 R2
*3. *L2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 L' D B2 D R2 U B F R2 U F R
*4. *D2 L2 B D2 B2 U L U' D L2 B R' U2 D2 F2 D2 R
*5. *U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' R' F' D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UB UR UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UL LB UL UB RF UR UB UL UB RF UF UR UF UB UL UB RB UR UB RB UR UB LF UL UF UR UB UR RB UB LF UF UL DB RB UR DL DF DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ UB UL LF+2 RB UB UL- RB+2 UR+ RB DF
*2. * UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UL UB UR LB UL UF UR LB RF UF UL UB UR UL UF RF RB UR LF UL UF LF UL UF UR UB LF UL UF UR DL DR RB DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF+ UR UB+2 UL+ UB+ UL+2 LB+2 DL-2
*3. * UR UF UR UF UB UR UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR LB UB UR UF LB RF UR RF UR UB UL UF RB UB LB RB LF UF UR UB UR UF LB UL UF RB LF DL DR DB DL DF RF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR LF+ UF LF+2 RB+ DR RB- UR+ DF+2 DL+ DF DL DF+2
*4. * UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UL LB UL UB RF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF LB RF RB UR LF UF UR UL UF UB UL RB UR RB UR LF UF LF DR RB DB DL DR RB DB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UL+ LF UL- LB+2 DF+2 RF+ DF+ DL LB-
*5. * UL UB UR UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UB UL LB UL RF UF UL UB UR UF UL LB RF UF UR RF UR RB UR UF LF UL UF LB LF UL UB UR RF RB UB LB RB LF DB LB DL DB LB DR DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UL+2 UF+ DB+ RB DB+2 LB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F' R U L R' F' R L R' F' L' F L R U' L' R' F' L R' L R' L F' R U L' R' L B' BL F U' F' R' D'
*2. *R' F D' F' D' BR' D' BR' R' BR' R F R' BR' D' F' D F BR L R' F R' L R F R' U F L D' F R BR' BL B'
*3. *F R BR R BR' F D BR' D' BR F D' F' D' BR' D' BR' R' BR' F' U R' L' R F' U' F' U' R U R F D' R' B' F' BL' B'
*4. *L F R' F' U L F R' F' L R' F' R U L R' F' R L' F U' L U' R F' L' R' L F U F L' D' R U' BR D B R BR'
*5. *F' R F' U L F L' F' U' F BR' D' F' D F BR F L R' U' F' L U F' U' R U' R' F' R F' BR' B U' BR' D' F L


----------



## White KB (Sep 16, 2021)

Hey, @Mike Hughey , I was just curious and thought I'd ask: How do points for the weekly competition work?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2021)

White KB said:


> Hey, @Mike Hughey , I was just curious and thought I'd ask: How do points for the weekly competition work?


The rules for scoring are here:








Weekly Competition Overall Scoring Rules


Here are the rules for determining the overall point scores for the Weekly Competitions here on Speedsolving.com, as given to me by Mats Bergsten, who does the weekly scoring: (edit: new events added from Jan 2020) In each event you get: a. Competition points: one point for each competitor you...




www.speedsolving.com




Unfortunately, I haven't updated them yet for the latest events. I will try to do so soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2021)

Results for week 37: Congratulations to MLGCubez, Luke Garrett, and darrensaito!

*2x2x2*(98)
1.  1.05 WACWCA
2.  1.29 Legomanz
3.  1.35 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.46 Charles Jerome
5.  1.75 OriginalUsername
6.  1.84 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.96 BrianJ
8.  2.14 Luke Garrett
9.  2.17 Alex Niedland
10.  2.46 Vlad Hordiienko
11.  2.51 Sjviray
11.  2.51 darrensaito
13.  2.52 RP_Cubed
14.  2.65 owendonnelly
15.  2.83 KardTrickKid_YT
16.  2.97 BraydenTheCuber
17.  3.02 cuberkid10
18.  3.09 Heewon Seo
19.  3.12 tJardigradHe
20.  3.18 sean_cut4
21.  3.21 michaelxfy
22.  3.24 Zeke Mackay
23.  3.28 Benyó
24.  3.33 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  3.33 Dream Cubing
26.  3.47 Cale S
27.  3.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  3.61 Zamirul Faris
29.  3.66 BradenTheMagician
30.  3.67 fun at the joy
31.  3.74 Arachane
32.  3.79 Liam Wadek
32.  3.79 Fisko
34.  3.81 Camerone Chin
35.  3.85 MCuber
36.  3.87 mihnea3000
37.  3.90 KrokosB
38.  3.91 Ontricus
39.  3.92 Nuuk cuber
40.  3.93 ichcubegerne
41.  4.00 MJbaka
42.  4.07 Oxzowachi
42.  4.07 Antto Pitkänen
44.  4.08 DGCubes
45.  4.22 midnightcuberx
46.  4.23 BMcCl1
47.  4.33 CubableYT
48.  4.35 VIBE_ZT
49.  4.36 sigalig
49.  4.36 Tropical Cuber
51.  4.38 PCCuber
52.  4.47 Ricardo Zapata
53.  4.61 abunickabhi
54.  4.66 bennettstouder
55.  4.73 Fred Lang
56.  4.87 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  4.88 Kacper Jędrzejuk
58.  4.89 Cubey_Tube
59.  4.96 d2polld
60.  5.05 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
61.  5.09 CB21
62.  5.11 seungju choi
63.  5.14 begiuli65
64.  5.16 trangium
65.  5.18 agradess2
66.  5.30 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
67.  5.35 Jakub26
68.  5.36 Melvintnh327
69.  5.44 bobak
70.  5.47 Θperm
71.  5.54 ThePureCuber
72.  5.55 BlueAcidball
73.  5.56 abhijat
74.  5.91 TheEpicCuber
75.  5.97 Li Xiang
76.  6.09 White KB
77.  6.30 soggy_bred
78.  6.64 Simon31415
79.  6.67 RainbowsAndStuff
80.  6.74 nevinscph
81.  6.98 oshadheep
82.  7.41 Mike Hughey
83.  7.78 theos
84.  7.79 cubingmom2
85.  7.84 BestDragon27
86.  8.16 sporteisvogel
87.  8.40 Rubika-37-021204
88.  8.43 MarkA64
89.  8.44 aamiel
90.  8.68 Jrg
91.  8.84 GooesCuber
92.  9.14 One Wheel
93.  9.30 thomas.sch
94.  11.77 Jacck
95.  13.54 Ben Hunter
96.  14.17 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
97.  15.31 Nash171
98.  15.93 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(154)
1.  6.49 thembldlord
2.  6.58 Luke Garrett
3.  6.76 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  6.99 MLGCubez
5.  7.01 Alex Niedland
6.  7.06 Khairur Rachim
7.  7.27 Adam Chodyniecki
8.  7.36 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
9.  7.45 BrianJ
10.  7.47 tJardigradHe
11.  7.51 RP_Cubed
12.  7.56 OriginalUsername
13.  7.60 Charles Jerome
14.  7.71 darrensaito
15.  7.74 Mantas Urbanavicius
16.  7.78 Micah Morrison
17.  8.05 ThePureCuber
18.  8.08 Legomanz
19.  8.17 cuberkid10
20.  8.25 WACWCA
21.  8.27 Zeke Mackay
22.  8.43 KardTrickKid_YT
23.  8.44 mihnea3000
24.  8.67 Liam Wadek
25.  8.68 fun at the joy
26.  8.69 Ty Y.
27.  8.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  8.81 Oxzowachi
29.  8.88 FishyIshy
30.  8.90 ichcubegerne
31.  8.91 BraydenTheCuber
32.  8.94 Benyó
32.  8.94 Skewb_Cube
34.  8.98 michaelxfy
35.  9.04 Cale S
36.  9.07 vishwasankarcubing
37.  9.11 abhijat
38.  9.16 turtwig
39.  9.31 sean_cut4
39.  9.31 Vlad Hordiienko
41.  9.43 BradenTheMagician
42.  9.46 Sjviray
43.  9.49 GenTheThief
44.  9.51 NathanaelCubes
45.  9.60 Dream Cubing
46.  9.65 KrokosB
47.  9.71 MCuber
48.  9.81 FaLoL
49.  9.87 BMcCl1
50.  9.88 Ontricus
51.  10.06 Zamirul Faris
52.  10.44 sigalig
53.  10.51 Camerone Chin
54.  10.71 Tropical Cuber
55.  10.76 midnightcuberx
56.  10.96 Scrambled
57.  10.98 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
58.  11.01 agradess2
59.  11.03 Emir Yusuf
60.  11.20 d2polld
61.  11.25 DGCubes
62.  11.36 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63.  11.41 20luky3
64.  11.56 Fred Lang
65.  11.58 PCCuber
66.  11.73 Fisko
67.  11.74 Mai Hy
68.  11.83 MartinN13
69.  11.89 Antto Pitkänen
70.  11.98 Arachane
71.  12.06 Mattia Pasquini
72.  12.19 owendonnelly
73.  12.26 Nuuk cuber
74.  12.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
75.  12.50 VJW
76.  12.51 chancet4488
77.  12.72 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
78.  12.79 Ricardo Zapata
79.  12.80 鄧南英
80.  12.85 CubableYT
81.  12.99 xyzzy
82.  13.19 abunickabhi
83.  13.21 Cubey_Tube
84.  13.26 Natemophi
85.  13.44 lumes2121
86.  13.59 breadears
87.  13.65 wearephamily1719
88.  13.66 RainbowsAndStuff
89.  13.72 revaldoah
90.  13.78 CaptainCuber
91.  13.79 pjk
92.  13.90 pizzacrust
93.  14.32 begiuli65
94.  14.38 John Benwell
95.  14.68 jkx9
96.  14.74 TheEpicCuber
97.  14.93 VIBE_ZT
98.  15.06 bennettstouder
99.  15.57 CB21
100.  15.60 Winfaza
101.  15.67 BlueAcidball
102.  15.82 seungju choi
103.  15.94 Θperm
104.  16.05 White KB
104.  16.05 Gan11Cuber
106.  16.24 Thecubingcuber347
107.  16.42 thatkid
108.  16.55 calotret
109.  16.63 nevinscph
110.  16.73 MarkA64
111.  17.21 CubeRed
112.  17.43 Petri Krzywacki
113.  17.51 xtreme cuber2007
114.  18.30 Simon31415
115.  18.68 M.Sikandar
116.  18.70 anna4f
117.  18.74 Jakub26
118.  18.94 LittleLumos
119.  19.46 Triangles_are_cubers
120.  19.91 Li Xiang
121.  19.94 Myanmarcuberzwe
122.  20.25 theos
123.  20.27 BerSerKer
124.  20.73 Jrg
125.  20.81 soggy_bred
126.  21.31 oshadheep
127.  22.56 sporteisvogel
128.  24.17 Flow 3x3
129.  25.01 Rubika-37-021204
130.  25.32 One Wheel
131.  26.56 SizzleEBaconCubing2
132.  27.90 cubingmom2
133.  27.99 freshcuber.de
133.  27.99 Melvintnh327
135.  28.45 aamiel
136.  28.74 bobak
137.  29.24 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
138.  29.34 GooesCuber
139.  29.55 Md Afam
140.  30.76 thomas.sch
141.  31.23 beaux_cuber
142.  33.39 KellanB
143.  33.67 Jacck
144.  35.18 oddzr
145.  35.49 BestDragon27
146.  35.97 MatsBergsten
147.  36.93 OtterCuber
148.  38.33 krish_p
149.  41.50 Ben Hunter
150.  49.81 MegaRTsquad
151.  51.17 Cuberinacuber
152.  52.86 Prolol 100
153.  56.25 awh
154.  57.81 Nash171


*4x4x4*(84)
1.  30.73 Khairur Rachim
2.  31.21 OriginalUsername
3.  31.42 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  31.93 MLGCubez
5.  32.05 tJardigradHe
6.  32.65 vishwasankarcubing
7.  34.60 darrensaito
8.  34.99 BrianJ
9.  35.41 RP_Cubed
10.  35.46 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  36.05 Benyó
12.  36.26 Sjviray
13.  36.83 Dream Cubing
14.  36.89 mihnea3000
15.  37.04 MCuber
16.  37.12 michaelxfy
17.  37.69 ichcubegerne
18.  38.17 BradenTheMagician
19.  38.21 Oxzowachi
20.  38.71 Alex Niedland
21.  38.99 FaLoL
21.  38.99 Aleksandar Dukleski
23.  39.21 fun at the joy
24.  39.28 sigalig
25.  39.81 agradess2
26.  40.30 mrsniffles01
27.  40.49 DGCubes
28.  41.44 sean_cut4
29.  42.24 20luky3
30.  42.70 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
31.  43.23 MartinN13
32.  43.26 Emir Yusuf
33.  46.39 Ricardo Zapata
34.  47.65 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
35.  47.77 Zamirul Faris
36.  47.80 Ontricus
37.  47.92 Liam Wadek
38.  48.17 BMcCl1
39.  48.38 nevinscph
40.  48.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
40.  48.64 Antto Pitkänen
42.  49.72 VJW
43.  50.23 abunickabhi
44.  51.64 LittleLumos
45.  51.87 Fisko
46.  52.08 CB21
47.  52.17 xyzzy
48.  54.43 Nuuk cuber
49.  54.97 TheEpicCuber
50.  55.60 Camerone Chin
51.  55.77 Arachane
52.  55.89 thatkid
53.  56.05 John Benwell
54.  56.23 midnightcuberx
55.  57.45 PCCuber
56.  58.13 revaldoah
57.  58.21 CubableYT
58.  58.69 owendonnelly
59.  58.82 BestDragon27
60.  59.02 Tropical Cuber
61.  59.72 chancet4488
62.  1:01.47 breadears
63.  1:01.54 Kacper Jędrzejuk
64.  1:05.66 Θperm
65.  1:07.20 d2polld
66.  1:08.06 Li Xiang
67.  1:08.16 Cubey_Tube
68.  1:08.78 xtreme cuber2007
69.  1:13.38 soggy_bred
70.  1:16.51 Petri Krzywacki
71.  1:16.58 White KB
72.  1:19.47 Jrg
73.  1:19.68 One Wheel
74.  1:26.21 theos
75.  1:35.79 Rubika-37-021204
76.  1:37.08 oshadheep
77.  1:37.51 sporteisvogel
78.  1:40.68 calotret
79.  1:49.54 Jacck
80.  2:10.19 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
81.  2:19.88 MatsBergsten
82.  DNF pizzacrust
82.  DNF bennettstouder
82.  DNF RAUNAK


*5x5x5*(53)
1.  56.38 tJardigradHe
2.  57.33 Dream Cubing
3.  58.51 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  59.33 MLGCubez
5.  59.61 cuberkid10
6.  1:02.29 FaLoL
7.  1:02.99 darrensaito
8.  1:04.03 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:04.85 ichcubegerne
10.  1:05.80 Benyó
11.  1:07.02 fun at the joy
12.  1:07.52 Luke Garrett
13.  1:07.53 abhijat
14.  1:08.08 michaelxfy
15.  1:14.99 sigalig
16.  1:15.41 mihnea3000
17.  1:17.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
18.  1:19.20 sean_cut4
19.  1:21.24 DGCubes
20.  1:21.49 xyzzy
21.  1:22.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  1:23.16 Keroma12
23.  1:24.71 nevinscph
24.  1:28.63 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
25.  1:29.06 Ricardo Zapata
26.  1:33.11 Ontricus
27.  1:33.96 abunickabhi
28.  1:34.02 BMcCl1
29.  1:35.66 Liam Wadek
30.  1:38.53 Nuuk cuber
31.  1:39.49 TheEpicCuber
32.  1:41.42 CB21
33.  1:42.59 VJW
34.  1:42.78 thatkid
35.  1:44.28 Antto Pitkänen
36.  1:46.90 CubableYT
37.  1:56.64 Fisko
38.  2:10.52 breadears
39.  2:12.45 One Wheel
40.  2:15.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  2:25.80 Θperm
42.  2:26.35 theos
43.  2:26.54 Jrg
44.  2:31.26 oshadheep
45.  2:33.13 Rubika-37-021204
46.  2:36.30 White KB
47.  2:45.64 sporteisvogel
48.  2:49.81 PCCuber
49.  3:05.40 Jacck
50.  3:32.74 Cubey_Tube
51.  4:14.21 MatsBergsten
52.  4:50.12 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
53.  DNF MartinN13


*6x6x6*(28)
1.  1:51.61 Dream Cubing
2.  1:52.98 OriginalUsername
3.  1:55.30 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  1:55.72 FaLoL
5.  1:57.40 Benyó
6.  2:04.74 ichcubegerne
7.  2:12.29 mrsniffles01
8.  2:16.66 Luke Garrett
9.  2:18.19 sigalig
10.  2:20.59 xyzzy
11.  2:24.31 nevinscph
12.  2:25.70 agradess2
13.  2:40.65 sean_cut4
14.  2:41.72 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
15.  2:44.66 Liam Wadek
16.  2:47.46 Ricardo Zapata
17.  2:52.65 DGCubes
18.  3:04.76 CB21
19.  3:39.78 One Wheel
20.  4:21.74 Jrg
21.  4:26.77 theos
22.  4:43.28 Rubika-37-021204
23.  4:43.63 White KB
24.  4:50.61 Jacck
25.  DNF MartinN13
25.  DNF abunickabhi
25.  DNF VJW
25.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:27.40 Dream Cubing
2.  2:49.47 Benyó
3.  2:51.11 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:02.81 ichcubegerne
5.  3:03.54 michaelxfy
6.  3:25.82 nevinscph
7.  3:34.12 sigalig
8.  3:47.83 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
9.  3:52.63 Liam Wadek
10.  4:11.35 CB21
11.  4:12.48 DGCubes
12.  4:16.83 bacyril
13.  4:22.50 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  4:31.51 Adam Chodyniecki
15.  5:02.73 VJW
16.  6:31.60 Jrg
17.  7:13.31 theos
18.  7:16.33 Jacck
19.  7:21.37 Rubika-37-021204
20.  8:22.61 sporteisvogel


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(33)
1.  3.98 Khairur Rachim
2.  5.56 MJbaka
3.  6.17 BestDragon27


Spoiler



4.  7.61 Benyó
5.  7.87 MLGCubez
6.  8.13 oshadheep
7.  8.40 sean_cut4
8.  8.76 RP_Cubed
9.  9.16 sigalig
10.  11.22 darrensaito
11.  13.31 seungju choi
12.  15.85 Luke Garrett
13.  17.48 Li Xiang
14.  21.30 nevinscph
15.  21.94 MatsBergsten
16.  22.09 midnightcuberx
17.  23.50 agradess2
18.  24.18 Jakub26
19.  24.33 michaelxfy
20.  26.44 Mike Hughey
21.  27.22 aamiel
22.  27.49 Fisko
23.  30.07 DGCubes
24.  30.73 Jacck
25.  33.40 Antto Pitkänen
26.  35.09 Ricardo Zapata
27.  35.39 theos
28.  46.73 Arachane
29.  48.20 Ben Hunter
30.  53.19 PCCuber
31.  1:00.67 thomas.sch
32.  1:37.55 sporteisvogel
33.  DNF ichcubegerne


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)
1.  17.40 PokeCubes
2.  24.68 sigalig
3.  27.35 seungju choi


Spoiler



4.  35.56 Keroma12
5.  39.71 openseas
6.  42.96 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  43.05 鄧南英
8.  46.02 Jakub26
9.  48.74 Benyó
10.  50.56 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  51.15 RP_Cubed
12.  54.50 MLGCubez
13.  1:04.24 Khairur Rachim
14.  1:07.66 nevinscph
15.  1:20.51 DGCubes
16.  1:20.52 thatkid
17.  1:24.73 revaldoah
18.  1:24.85 MatsBergsten
19.  1:42.39 filmip
20.  1:44.60 Micah Morrison
21.  1:52.33 midnightcuberx
22.  1:59.65 d2polld
23.  2:12.00 Jacck
24.  2:17.18 michaelxfy
25.  2:25.21 Ricardo Zapata
26.  2:32.02 TaliwangCube
27.  2:39.73 theos
28.  3:20.52 Arachane
29.  3:22.88 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3:26.67 Li Xiang
31.  4:18.30 PCCuber
32.  7:37.44 thomas.sch
33.  7:54.25 sporteisvogel
34.  12:33.65 freshcuber.de
35.  DNF oshadheep


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(8)
1.  1:49.01 sigalig
2.  2:40.89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:54.44 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  6:23.05 MatsBergsten
5.  8:02.07 Jacck
6.  16:06.65 theos
7.  DNF thatkid
7.  DNF 鄧南英


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:42.24 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  9:28.24 nevinscph
3.  16:08.80 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  DNF Jacck
4.  DNF 鄧南英
4.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)
1.  32:53.16 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  38:55.74 nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  24/28 59:36 willian_pessoa
2.  18/18 26:00 Keroma12
3.  4/5 26:39 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  3/4 8:22 nevinscph
5.  2/3 13:52 MatsBergsten
6.  2/3 24:46 Arachane
7.  4/9 49:58 theos
7.  1/3 28:27 thomas.sch


*3x3x3 one-handed*(70)
1.  10.81 Luke Garrett
2.  10.86 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  11.62 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.77 Elo13
5.  11.89 Khairur Rachim
6.  12.19 OriginalUsername
7.  12.91 GenTheThief
8.  12.94 darrensaito
9.  13.51 Charles Jerome
10.  13.62 MLGCubez
11.  13.64 Mantas Urbanavicius
12.  13.75 tJardigradHe
13.  14.03 Dream Cubing
14.  15.48 ichcubegerne
15.  15.96 sean_cut4
16.  16.14 mihnea3000
17.  16.15 Alex Niedland
18.  16.17 Oxzowachi
19.  16.18 midnightcuberx
20.  16.22 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  16.42 RP_Cubed
22.  17.17 michaelxfy
23.  17.47 cuberkid10
23.  17.47 BradenTheMagician
25.  17.58 turtwig
26.  18.78 Antto Pitkänen
27.  19.90 FaLoL
28.  20.31 MartinN13
29.  20.40 Ontricus
30.  20.48 xyzzy
31.  20.74 BraydenTheCuber
32.  20.96 agradess2
33.  21.32 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
34.  21.41 Ricardo Zapata
35.  22.34 Benyó
36.  22.37 abunickabhi
37.  22.39 DGCubes
38.  22.74 PCCuber
39.  22.96 Liam Wadek
40.  22.97 Fisko
41.  23.50 revaldoah
42.  23.64 Tropical Cuber
43.  25.07 Arachane
44.  26.00 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  27.51 d2polld
46.  27.68 Winfaza
47.  27.98 Nuuk cuber
48.  28.78 seungju choi
49.  29.72 breadears
50.  30.78 nevinscph
51.  32.94 BMcCl1
52.  33.05 Mattia Pasquini
53.  34.54 Thecubingcuber347
54.  34.64 BlueAcidball
55.  35.41 freshcuber.de
56.  35.85 Cubey_Tube
57.  40.18 CB21
58.  40.37 calotret
59.  40.55 White KB
60.  43.64 Simon31415
61.  47.61 sporteisvogel
62.  48.31 Li Xiang
63.  48.94 oshadheep
64.  50.66 Jacck
65.  56.64 Rubika-37-021204
66.  1:00.51 theos
67.  1:13.03 BestDragon27
68.  1:59.88 MatsBergsten
69.  DNF MCuber
69.  DNF VJW


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  43.24 DGCubes
2.  51.79 BestDragon27
3.  1:08.98 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1:40.06 Li Xiang


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(13)
1.  35.95 ichcubegerne
2.  42.08 DGCubes
3.  44.58 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  55.50 CB21
5.  58.18 darrensaito
6.  1:13.36 Arachane
7.  1:23.12 RP_Cubed
8.  1:23.29 theos
9.  1:30.72 Jacck
10.  1:49.07 Li Xiang
11.  1:58.60 Tropical Cuber
12.  3:09.31 MatsBergsten
13.  DNF oshadheep


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  29.67 (32, 29, 28) Benyó
2.  34.00 (34, 34, 34) theos
3.  46.67 (47, 44, 49) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Cale S
4.  DNF (34, 32, DNS) TaliwangCube
4.  DNF (33, 34, DNS) filmip
4.  DNF (49, DNS, DNS) Arachane


*2-3-4 Relay*(36)
1.  40.07 darrensaito
2.  41.52 Khairur Rachim
3.  43.01 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  43.92 MLGCubez
5.  45.80 RP_Cubed
6.  48.03 Dream Cubing
7.  48.13 Sjviray
8.  48.62 michaelxfy
9.  51.81 Benyó
10.  55.92 DGCubes
11.  1:00.26 Ricardo Zapata
12.  1:01.60 Antto Pitkänen
13.  1:02.02 agradess2
14.  1:05.45 BMcCl1
15.  1:05.88 Tropical Cuber
16.  1:06.37 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  1:10.91 PCCuber
18.  1:12.41 Fisko
19.  1:13.93 Nuuk cuber
20.  1:18.79 OriEy
21.  1:19.21 Arachane
22.  1:21.43 nevinscph
23.  1:22.11 CB21
24.  1:32.43 Li Xiang
25.  1:33.87 Θperm
26.  1:33.93 Cubey_Tube
27.  1:36.08 CaptainCuber
28.  1:41.80 White KB
29.  1:56.93 theos
30.  1:58.04 oshadheep
31.  2:04.39 BestDragon27
32.  2:10.33 Jrg
33.  2:30.01 Jacck
34.  3:08.22 MatsBergsten
35.  3:18.40 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
36.  DNF ichcubegerne


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(26)
1.  1:46.24 darrensaito
2.  1:48.92 Luke Garrett
3.  1:55.72 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  1:57.20 Benyó
5.  2:00.62 MLGCubez
6.  2:01.38 michaelxfy
7.  2:03.65 RP_Cubed
8.  2:05.07 ichcubegerne
9.  2:12.23 agradess2
10.  2:19.84 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  2:20.89 DGCubes
12.  2:29.78 nevinscph
13.  2:45.57 Fisko
14.  2:49.27 BMcCl1
15.  2:49.90 Nuuk cuber
16.  2:52.15 CB21
17.  3:49.37 White KB
18.  4:14.24 One Wheel
19.  4:17.66 PCCuber
20.  4:23.19 Thecubingcuber347
21.  4:29.24 Jrg
22.  4:36.25 theos
23.  4:37.86 Θperm
24.  4:51.38 oshadheep
25.  4:59.04 Cubey_Tube
26.  5:47.37 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  4:03.12 Benyó
2.  4:05.84 ichcubegerne
3.  4:09.59 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  4:48.64 darrensaito
5.  4:54.19 DGCubes
6.  4:59.13 nevinscph
7.  5:33.70 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:55.23 Nuuk cuber
9.  6:03.64 CB21
10.  6:49.17 Fisko
11.  7:58.56 White KB
12.  8:23.46 One Wheel
13.  8:34.53 theos
14.  9:16.91 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(11)
1.  6:17.33 Benyó
2.  6:49.49 ichcubegerne
3.  7:20.77 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  9:04.08 agradess2
5.  9:11.30 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  9:18.40 DGCubes
7.  10:07.03 nevinscph
8.  10:47.43 Nuuk cuber
9.  13:18.26 Fisko
10.  17:03.85 Jrg
11.  17:50.06 theos


*Clock*(36)
1.  3.90 JChambers13
2.  4.95 MartinN13
3.  5.06 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  5.38 Liam Wadek
5.  5.72 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  5.97 MLGCubez
7.  6.55 Mattia Pasquini
8.  7.20 Camerone Chin
9.  8.28 OriginalUsername
10.  8.53 darrensaito
11.  8.73 fun at the joy
11.  8.73 RP_Cubed
13.  9.04 Luke Garrett
14.  9.27 Li Xiang
15.  9.39 Zeke Mackay
16.  9.55 tJardigradHe
17.  9.68 Ricardo Zapata
18.  9.91 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  9.92 revaldoah
20.  11.10 sean_cut4
21.  11.18 ichcubegerne
22.  11.63 Nuuk cuber
23.  12.17 Fisko
24.  12.23 sigalig
25.  12.25 cubingmom2
26.  12.52 DGCubes
27.  12.86 Benyó
28.  13.81 Antto Pitkänen
29.  15.69 freshcuber.de
30.  16.78 nevinscph
31.  19.61 Jacck
32.  21.58 PCCuber
33.  22.48 sporteisvogel
34.  23.07 BMcCl1
35.  26.60 Thecubingcuber347
36.  DNF vishwasankarcubing


*Megaminx*(30)
1.  37.73 Heewon Seo
2.  47.42 MLGCubez
3.  47.59 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.71 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  52.39 michaelxfy
6.  55.04 Luke Garrett
7.  56.68 OriginalUsername
8.  58.40 darrensaito
9.  1:11.06 Ricardo Zapata
10.  1:11.47 Liam Wadek
11.  1:12.35 agradess2
12.  1:14.26 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  1:14.35 DGCubes
14.  1:14.61 Benyó
15.  1:16.33 ichcubegerne
16.  1:24.26 midnightcuberx
17.  1:27.20 sean_cut4
18.  1:27.83 Fisko
19.  1:43.85 CB21
20.  1:46.68 nevinscph
21.  1:55.03 Tropical Cuber
22.  2:00.67 VJW
23.  2:16.36 Cubey_Tube
24.  2:43.24 theos
25.  3:13.36 Jacck
26.  3:13.88 sporteisvogel
27.  DNF MCuber
27.  DNF Dream Cubing
27.  DNF pizzacrust
27.  DNF PCCuber


*Pyraminx*(60)
1.  1.80 Toothcraver55
2.  1.91 MLGCubez
3.  2.10 Vlad Hordiienko


Spoiler



4.  2.43 davenx
5.  2.81 DGCubes
6.  3.10 Charles Jerome
7.  3.47 mihnea3000
8.  3.58 RP_Cubed
9.  3.63 MartinN13
10.  3.86 BradenTheMagician
11.  3.89 Ontricus
12.  4.01 Camerone Chin
13.  4.04 darrensaito
14.  4.18 Liam Wadek
14.  4.18 Luke Garrett
16.  4.51 BrianJ
17.  4.61 MCuber
18.  4.65 midnightcuberx
19.  4.86 ichcubegerne
20.  4.93 Alex Niedland
21.  5.03 michaelxfy
22.  5.23 BraydenTheCuber
23.  5.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
24.  5.47 Cale S
25.  5.51 sean_cut4
26.  5.58 KrokosB
27.  5.94 cuberkid10
28.  5.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  6.05 wearephamily1719
30.  6.07 Fisko
31.  6.09 agradess2
32.  6.53 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  6.72 Antto Pitkänen
34.  6.73 theos
35.  6.85 CaptainCuber
36.  6.97 Tropical Cuber
37.  7.09 Mattia Pasquini
38.  7.19 Benyó
39.  7.39 Ricardo Zapata
40.  7.46 Nuuk cuber
41.  7.48 Li Xiang
42.  7.85 CB21
43.  8.99 Mike Hughey
44.  10.00 bobak
45.  10.29 d2polld
46.  10.61 Cubey_Tube
47.  10.92 abunickabhi
48.  11.01 PCCuber
48.  11.01 MJbaka
50.  11.21 Arachane
51.  11.43 cubingmom2
52.  12.43 sporteisvogel
53.  12.44 Jacck
54.  13.10 nevinscph
55.  13.90 Ben Hunter
56.  15.41 thomas.sch
57.  15.77 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
58.  16.60 Rubika-37-021204
59.  18.42 BestDragon27
60.  26.77 KellanB


*Square-1*(54)
1.  6.65 Oxzowachi
2.  7.48 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  8.21 mrsniffles01


Spoiler



4.  8.97 KardTrickKid_YT
5.  9.31 MLGCubez
6.  9.94 Charles Jerome
7.  10.31 BrianJ
8.  10.35 RP_Cubed
9.  10.48 GTGil
10.  10.88 Ty Y.
11.  11.49 Luke Garrett
12.  11.53 OriginalUsername
13.  11.55 Camerone Chin
14.  12.20 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  12.32 Alex Niedland
16.  12.50 Cale S
17.  12.71 Sub1Hour
18.  12.98 darrensaito
19.  13.21 michaelxfy
20.  13.52 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  13.92 Tropical Cuber
22.  14.19 BradenTheMagician
23.  14.35 PCCuber
24.  15.19 Legomanz
25.  15.28 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
26.  15.46 Ricardo Zapata
27.  16.22 Squid
28.  16.51 MCuber
29.  16.53 Benyó
30.  16.95 Thom S.
31.  17.74 ichcubegerne
32.  17.99 Liam Wadek
33.  18.32 sean_cut4
34.  19.06 20luky3
35.  20.88 Antto Pitkänen
36.  20.89 tJardigradHe
37.  21.04 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  21.18 DGCubes
39.  21.35 midnightcuberx
40.  23.21 Fisko
41.  24.37 KrokosB
42.  26.74 agradess2
43.  27.00 Dream Cubing
44.  27.91 pizzacrust
45.  29.73 Jakub26
46.  34.59 VJW
47.  35.15 Nuuk cuber
48.  51.00 Li Xiang
49.  51.14 nevinscph
50.  52.91 Cubey_Tube
51.  55.36 sporteisvogel
52.  1:00.29 CaptainCuber
53.  1:00.91 Jacck
54.  DNF bennettstouder


*Skewb*(55)
1.  3.14 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  3.15 Ty Y.
3.  3.31 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  3.34 BrianJ
5.  3.37 MLGCubez
6.  3.54 sascholeks
7.  3.72 sean_cut4
8.  4.08 darrensaito
9.  4.20 Zeke Mackay
10.  4.40 RP_Cubed
11.  4.42 michaelxfy
12.  4.58 Vlad Hordiienko
13.  4.71 Luke Garrett
14.  4.84 vishwasankarcubing
15.  4.92 d2polld
16.  5.13 Ricardo Zapata
17.  5.15 Liam Wadek
18.  5.35 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  5.37 BradenTheMagician
20.  5.52 ichcubegerne
21.  5.54 Antto Pitkänen
22.  5.63 MartinN13
23.  5.66 KardTrickKid_YT
24.  5.89 mihnea3000
25.  6.09 KrokosB
26.  6.28 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  6.37 DGCubes
28.  6.64 Emir Yusuf
29.  6.68 Oxzowachi
30.  6.71 Dream Cubing
31.  7.76 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
32.  7.84 Fisko
33.  7.98 Ontricus
34.  8.07 Benyó
35.  8.15 Θperm
36.  8.49 cuberkid10
37.  9.05 CB21
38.  9.35 midnightcuberx
39.  9.55 Li Xiang
40.  9.57 abunickabhi
41.  10.20 Cubey_Tube
42.  10.24 Nuuk cuber
43.  10.47 Arachane
44.  10.78 PCCuber
45.  11.56 theos
46.  11.78 Tropical Cuber
47.  12.53 oshadheep
48.  13.14 agradess2
49.  13.94 nevinscph
50.  14.06 MJbaka
51.  15.72 cubingmom2
52.  19.48 Jacck
53.  27.31 sporteisvogel
54.  38.31 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
55.  58.54 BestDragon27


*Kilominx*(9)
1.  23.28 DGCubes
2.  26.43 BradenTheMagician
3.  29.66 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  34.33 Nuuk cuber
5.  41.74 Fisko
6.  48.85 PCCuber
7.  1:24.30 thomas.sch
8.  2:56.64 qwr
9.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  3:26.98 MLGCubez
2.  3:31.58 Luke Garrett
3.  4:26.09 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:48.99 Benyó
5.  4:54.79 DGCubes
6.  5:17.31 Ricardo Zapata
7.  5:48.87 Antto Pitkänen
8.  6:19.72 Fisko
9.  8:42.22 PCCuber


*Redi Cube*(8)
1.  9.86 BMcCl1
2.  10.45 DGCubes
3.  12.02 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  17.83 Fisko
5.  19.22 theos
6.  28.54 Mike Hughey
7.  37.10 Jacck
8.  40.07 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(7)
1.  21.86 DGCubes
2.  33.57 ichcubegerne
3.  48.23 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  56.61 Simon31415
5.  1:03.43 Fisko
6.  1:03.97 Jacck
7.  DNF thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  15.41 Li Xiang
2.  18.51 ichcubegerne
3.  29.12 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  31.82 DGCubes
5.  36.49 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(3)
1.  50.66 Jacck
2.  51.46 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  53.43 TaliwangCube

*Mirror Blocks*(9)
1.  17.55 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.16 ichcubegerne
3.  49.98 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  51.95 DGCubes
5.  1:00.47 Fisko
6.  1:09.35 Θperm
7.  1:25.15 CB21
8.  2:02.13 BestDragon27
9.  4:02.92 Cuberinacuber


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  1:55.74 DGCubes

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(4)
1.  21.62 cuberkid10
2.  28.21 SpeedyOctahedron
3.  40.49 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  1:34.96 kits_



*Contest results*(183)
1.  830 MLGCubez
2.  782 Luke Garrett
3.  755 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  750 michaelxfy
5.  726 Benyó
6.  708 ichcubegerne
7.  688 RP_Cubed
8.  677 DGCubes
9.  594 Khairur Rachim
10.  592 OriginalUsername
11.  568 sean_cut4
12.  549 BrianJ
13.  537 Liam Wadek
14.  529 Dream Cubing
15.  494 Ricardo Zapata
16.  481 tJardigradHe
17.  480 Fisko
18.  478 nevinscph
19.  467 mihnea3000
20.  463 BradenTheMagician
21.  459 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  459 Alex Niedland
23.  455 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
24.  436 Antto Pitkänen
25.  431 agradess2
26.  420 sigalig
27.  418 Charles Jerome
28.  410 Nuuk cuber
29.  403 Oxzowachi
30.  400 midnightcuberx
31.  395 cuberkid10
32.  380 Ontricus
33.  373 fun at the joy
34.  369 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  368 PCCuber
36.  349 Cale S
37.  342 MCuber
38.  340 CB21
39.  339 Camerone Chin
39.  339 Tropical Cuber
41.  338 MartinN13
42.  336 Arachane
43.  335 FaLoL
44.  327 BMcCl1
45.  326 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  315 Sjviray
46.  315 Vlad Hordiienko
48.  312 KardTrickKid_YT
49.  310 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
50.  297 BraydenTheCuber
51.  289 Zeke Mackay
52.  284 theos
52.  284 abunickabhi
54.  277 d2polld
55.  274 Legomanz
56.  264 KrokosB
57.  253 Li Xiang
58.  252 vishwasankarcubing
59.  248 Jacck
60.  241 Cubey_Tube
61.  238 WACWCA
62.  237 Ty Y.
63.  234 Zamirul Faris
64.  228 xyzzy
65.  223 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
66.  208 VJW
67.  207 Mantas Urbanavicius
68.  204 owendonnelly
69.  195 abhijat
70.  191 seungju choi
71.  187 CubableYT
72.  186 Emir Yusuf
73.  183 GenTheThief
73.  183 revaldoah
75.  180 Θperm
75.  180 20luky3
77.  178 MatsBergsten
78.  177 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
79.  171 ThePureCuber
80.  170 turtwig
80.  170 White KB
82.  168 Mattia Pasquini
83.  166 Micah Morrison
84.  165 Adam Chodyniecki
85.  162 oshadheep
86.  157 TheEpicCuber
86.  157 thembldlord
88.  149 sporteisvogel
89.  147 Triangles_are_cubers
89.  147 mrsniffles01
91.  146 Jakub26
91.  146 breadears
93.  143 thatkid
94.  140 Fred Lang
95.  133 Jrg
96.  130 BestDragon27
97.  129 FishyIshy
98.  125 Skewb_Cube
99.  120 鄧南英
100.  119 MJbaka
101.  118 bennettstouder
102.  117 Heewon Seo
103.  115 CaptainCuber
104.  114 VIBE_ZT
104.  114 NathanaelCubes
106.  112 Rubika-37-021204
107.  110 chancet4488
108.  109 Keroma12
109.  108 One Wheel
110.  107 BlueAcidball
111.  105 wearephamily1719
112.  103 begiuli65
113.  102 Scrambled
114.  101 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
115.  100 John Benwell
116.  94 pizzacrust
116.  94 MaksymilianMisiak
118.  92 RainbowsAndStuff
119.  91 Mai Hy
120.  90 Simon31415
121.  88 Thecubingcuber347
122.  87 Winfaza
123.  85 LittleLumos
124.  78 calotret
125.  77 soggy_bred
126.  76 cubingmom2
127.  74 Natemophi
127.  74 thomas.sch
129.  73 lumes2121
129.  73 bobak
131.  71 Elo13
132.  67 pjk
133.  66 xtreme cuber2007
134.  65 Petri Krzywacki
134.  65 freshcuber.de
136.  64 Mike Hughey
137.  63 jkx9
138.  62 Toothcraver55
139.  61 MarkA64
140.  59 davenx
141.  57 Melvintnh327
142.  56 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
143.  53 Gan11Cuber
143.  53 aamiel
145.  52 sascholeks
146.  50 GTGil
147.  47 CubeRed
148.  43 M.Sikandar
148.  43 PokeCubes
150.  42 Sub1Hour
150.  42 anna4f
152.  39 TaliwangCube
152.  39 openseas
154.  38 JChambers13
155.  37 Myanmarcuberzwe
155.  37 filmip
155.  37 trangium
158.  35 BerSerKer
159.  33 Ben Hunter
160.  32 Squid
161.  31 willian_pessoa
162.  30 GooesCuber
162.  30 Flow 3x3
164.  29 Thom S.
165.  27 SizzleEBaconCubing2
166.  19 OriEy
166.  19 KellanB
166.  19 Md Afam
169.  17 beaux_cuber
170.  16 bacyril
171.  14 oddzr
172.  11 OtterCuber
172.  11 Cuberinacuber
174.  10 krish_p
175.  8 Nash171
175.  8 MegaRTsquad
177.  7 SpeedyOctahedron
178.  6 Prolol 100
178.  6 Kit Clement
180.  5 RAUNAK
180.  5 awh
180.  5 kits_
183.  4 qwr


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2021)

183 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 118!

That means our winner this week is *RainbowsAndStuff!* Congratulations!!

Last week, xyzzy politely declined the prize, and requested that it go to the next week's winner. So RainbowsAndStuff will be receiving 2 gift cards this week!


----------

